# ECI 2015



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

2009	









2015


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice comparison pics, it's the same, but different. I can see the progress you've made.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2016)

The town looks great, Roger. You've got a lot packed into a fairly small area.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice picture Roger. I like the switching area in the front. It looks like you can spend a lot of time there switching cars. Is this an overview of the whole layout or does the back section go further off to the right?


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

It goes further off to the right and the around to the front. You will see it as I post it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks, I'm looking forward to it. You have a very nice layout.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for the photo, Roger. The layout looks great.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks like a hell of a lot of fun! Nice!!


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2016)

Nice picture, Roger. I somehow missed the photo you posted on the 7th so I'm seeing this part of the layout for the first time. I really like how you used the mirror.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Glad you've stayed with it all these years, old friend. Nice, clean job you've done, I like the stone work.


----------

